
Tesla is now the world's 16th largest company by market cap - janmo
https://companiesmarketcap.com/
======
maxharris
Three months ago, I wrote a reply explaining my position in TSLA. Now that we
all have the benefit of hindsight, we're in a position to have a much more
sensible conversation than the one I tried to have in March:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22970810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22970810)
(I encourage you to read the whole thread, of course)

~~~
janmo
Just read the post your mentioned and you do have some good arguments. That
said I am no expert but I do believe in the LiDAR approach. It will probably
allow other companies such as Waymo to get to level 4+ autonomy before Tesla
reaches a working FSD. So there is a possibility that Waymo or another company
using LiDAR and HD mapping will eat the robotaxi Pie before Tesla is able to
compete.

